# Feedback!



## Incrtalent (Jul 31, 2007)

You guys have all been so wonderful that I thought I'd give this one a go.  Basically, I started making "gift baskets" for friends years ago.  My Mom got me into making soaps, salts, and I used to do cute little "homemade" baskets.  I decided a couple of months ago to step it up and try to turn it into a real business, so I decided on a "fall line" to come out with and started purchasig supplies and decent-sized molds.  (Probably spent around $800 so far on molds, bases, etc., etc..)  I haven't done ANY marketing yet - although I'm working on brochures, business cards, etc.  Just been learning all I can about soap, making product, and telling everyone I can about it.  I'd love to have a little website, but I know absolutely NOTHING about this, so aside from schlepping my soaps all over town, I'm not sure how to get the product out.  I know alot of you do craft shows, but I wonder about the practicailty of this with a family of five and a regular job!

Any tips?  So far, I've spent the bulk of my time trying to figure out how to make (and package) my soaps to be both professional looking and cost-effective.  (Still working on this!)  Now that I'm on the threshold of "getting out there," I'm getting nervous wondering if I can really make any money off of this!

Encouragement?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 31, 2007)

You are doing great, websites are easy.  Just ask for help and we will be right by your side


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, you can make some decent money doing this.. just talk to alot of people.. and see where it gets you... give out samples, that has helped me a great deal.. family is always helpful..


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 31, 2007)

*Ha!*

Thanks so much!  I suppose web sites ARE easy...if you know what you're doing.  Shakespeare comes easy to me but drives other people insane!

If you know about websites and can translate that knowledge to someone with EXTREMELY limited internet savvy, then you're my gal!  As soon as I finish gettting my foundation in place, you will definitely hear some more about that!


----------

